# Hobby window cassette



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Can anyone help with our window cassette please? The tension slips and the flyscreen stays loose. Its due to a small square piece of `plastic` in a corner of the cassette. The slot is worn enabling the tension rod to rotate.
Thanks


----------



## richardl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi,

I had Remis blinds on an '05 Hobby 690 GES. 
I think later models use Seitz which is part of Dometic group.
The maker's name should be marked somewhere on the cassette so when known try Google for a spares stockist. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## wintersunshine (Sep 16, 2008)

Had the same problem....just swap the 'plastic' piece that is damaged from one end to the other.
We put some small rubber 'O' rings on the end of the grippers to make sure the blind grips well and does not slip to solve any other problems.

Hope this is of some use to you!


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Window cassette*

Thank you both for your replies. will climb aboard on 29th, to get ready for our hogmenay trip to the Borders. Happy New Year to you. Regards, Rex


----------

